# Upstairs Downstairs Fans and Other British Period Series



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished the 3rd of 5 seasons of the iconic British mini series, Upstairs Downstairs and I have to say it has lived up to it's legendary reputation. I became interested after the recent airing on PBS of a new installment of the series which takes up about 30 years after the conclusion of the first. I had always wanted to see the original which aired from 1971-75 and had it in my Netflix Q. I went to move it up to the top only to find it was now listed as unavailable. A new version had just been released in March so I bit the bullet (a not cheap at 129.00 +) and bought Upstairs, Downstairs: The Complete Series - 40th Anniversary Collection on Amazon. I am so glad I did!

I have watched many similar series most recently Downton Abbey, which takes quite a lot from Up/Down... it is ava via netflix streaming. Two other favorites of mine The Grand and The House of Eliott.

I also just notice Thomas and Sarah a spin off of Up/Down has also gone MIA on Netflix. I have to say I have a retro crush on Thomas as he appeared in the original... He is about 70 now ::sigh:: but so sexy back in the day!

I know there must be some other Anglophiles out there who like me may have recently discovered the show cause of the new version? Please use spoiler tool to hide anything... since many (like me) may not have seen it all yet.

I am also anxiously awaiting the follow up of Downton Abbey! I think it will probably reach us sometime next year... so cruel!

Oh and I just read there will be more of the new Up/Down. Other than Rose none of the other characters come back and though the production values improved greatly, somehow I prefer the original simple, tape version... it almost feels more real. It surprises how much these characters have touched me, when I watched the beginning of season 3 and


Spoiler



it's revealed Lady Bellamy is on the Titanic


 I cried and did not stop till the 3rd episode!

I discovered this fan site for the show...

Oh and please recommend your favorite shows!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Downtown  Abbey. Bob Mayer suggested it to me and I loved it. I watched the miniseries of Upstairs, Downstairs and I thought it was rushed. I liked it, but thought they really flew to the ending and I felt a bit cheated. I will be checking out the entire anniversary collection.

Two other BBC series I really liked in a different Genre:

Luther (Also a Bob Mayer recommendation) and Waking the Dead.

Waking the Dead got a bit too much of the same thing near the end, but it had some very interesting episodes. Each cold case was two episodes. One was brutal and I didn't see a death coming. I really enjoyed it. 

Got to love Netflix!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I love everything British and historical.  Downtown Abbey just aired for the first time in Oz last night but I had to tape it as we were out.  I'm dying to see it.  I haven't seen Upstairs Downstairs either (bit before my time, lol) but it sounds like something I could get into.  Maybe I should chase it up...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I made the same mistake both of you made by calling it Down_town_ Abbey... it's actually Down*ton*. It was only in the last episode I realized it, when the butler was practicing answering the phone...!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I love, love, _love_ Downton Abbey. It's an awesome series and I'm dying to see the next season. I also enjoyed the new Upstairs/Downstairs recently aired. I have to confess when I tried the old Upstairs/Downstairs I couldn't get into it but maybe I just didn't give it a long enough try. I only watched the first few episodes.

Another series you might enjoy is Berkeley Square. There's only one season before they stopped airing it but I'm really annoyed they didn't make more because I found them very interesting. You can learn more about them on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Berkeley-Square-Clare-Wilkie/dp/B00004W5P5/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306723295&sr=8-2  I think it's available on NetFlix too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a long time fan of Upstairs Downstairs. I watched the original airing and wouldn't miss an episode. I've been waiting and waiting for the price to come down. Someday ...

I haven't watched the updated version. I saw just a little. Jean Marsh has hardly changed. I think I would like to watch the original again before I watch the new one.

Loved Downton Abbey. 

I highly recommend Poldark. Also very expensive. Very dark but wonderful. Maybe someday the price will come down on that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Dara England said:


> I love, love, _love_ Downton Abbey. It's an awesome series and I'm dying to see the next season. I also enjoyed the new Upstairs/Downstairs recently aired. I have to confess when I tried the old Upstairs/Downstairs I couldn't get into it but maybe I just didn't give it a long enough try. I only watched the first few episodes.
> 
> Another series you might enjoy is Berkeley Square. There's only one season before they stopped airing it but I'm really annoyed they didn't make more because I found them very interesting. You can learn more about them on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Berkeley-Square-Clare-Wilkie/dp/B00004W5P5/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306723295&sr=8-2  I think it's available on NetFlix too.


I do think you should give it another chance... the first few episodes were in b/w cause of a strike... and if you were watching the old version that was on netflix, I understand it is very poor quality with some stuff edited out. This new version I linked above is restored and the full original version that aired in England.

I did see Berkley Square and loved it and hated we were left hanging... I remember reading something about it being picked up and then cancelled maybe at the last minute! Have you seen House of Elliot, that is about two sisters who run a fashion house in the 20's, sublime. And The Grand is very much like Up/down but in a hotel. Both are on Netflix.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm a long time fan of Upstairs Downstairs. I watched the original airing and wouldn't miss an episode. I've been waiting and waiting for the price to come down. Someday ...
> 
> I haven't watched the updated version. I saw just a little. Jean Marsh has hardly changed. I think I would like to watch the original again before I watch the new one.
> 
> ...


I am planning to list my set on eBay after I finished it. I wish I could afford to keep it but I really can't. I will let you know when I do!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Have you seen House of Elliot, that is about two sisters who run a fashion house in the 20's, sublime.


I've actually got House of Elliot queued in NetFlix but it hasn't come in yet. Why is the best stuff never on instant streaming?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love all of these British programs too. I read that


Spoiler



the reason they killed off Lady Bellamy on the Titanic


was that the actress wanted out of the show. She hated the character. I didn't start watching the series until '75, so I hardly knew of the Lady Bellamy character and only "met" her when I rented the first disc from season 1 earlier this year.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you Edit yout post and use the spoiler tags for the bit about Lady B.! Some may nit have seen it which is why I blacked it out in my original post.



Spoiler



I just watched the behind the scenes and yes, she felt her character came off too hard and asked to leave. But after the response it got she told the producer she realized she had made the biggest mistake of her career. I have to agree!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Two older ones (made in the late 70s) that I've enjoyed are "To Serve Them All My Days" and "A Horseman Riding By", both based on books by R.F. Delderfield.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My brother got to visit the house on Downton Abbey.  Apparently, the insides are not in good shape, but on the plus side, because of the show, tourist traffic to the house has gone up considerably and so have revenues for the house!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Another to consider is Bramwell. It's about a female doctor opening a charity infirmary in the Victorian East End of London and stars Gemma Redgrave, David Calder and Robert Hardy. There were four series and I'm just starting the second. It's available as a series through Amazon UK and Amazon.com A good fun series.

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I am planning to list my set on eBay after I finished it. I wish I could afford to keep it but I really can't. I will let you know when I do!


Thanks, I appreciate it.

Another good one is _Lillie _which is all about Lillie Langtry. It was a long time before it came out on DVD.

_Barchester Chronicles_ is also very good. Donald Pleasance, Nigel Hawthorne, Alan Rickman, Geraldine McEwan. I got that one because of Alan Rickman and ended up loving the series and everyone in it. It's based on Trollope's _The Warden_ and _Barchester Towers_.
[/i]


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad that Gertie also mentioned Poldark.
One of my favs along with Up/Down.
I also enjoyed When The Boat Comes In and Riley Ace of Spies.
And I mustn't forget the Duchess of Duke Street.

It was fun living in London in the mid-seventies - so much good TV came out of BBC and ITV.

Just sayin......


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I really loved Cranford - based on Elizabeth Gaskell's novels.  There was a 4 or 5 episode series and then a 2 episode Christmas special (although it wasn't at all Christmas-y, just broadcast at Christmas)  Dame Judi Dench was wonderful.

It's all available on DVD and Blu-ray on amazon.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Lillie was great and I love, love The Duchess of duke Street. Also quite good was The Forsythe Saga. I added Poldark to my Q and already had Cranford. I will check out Barchester Chronicles, hadn't heard of it. One more, the most recent Bleak House mini series was fantastic.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I loved Cranford and Bleak House but haven't heard of the others.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  I'll have to hunt for them here in Australia.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Upstairs, Downstairs is wonderful--and the novels are surprisingly good, too.  Brilliant characters.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have notice my tea intake has more than tripled since watching the show. When ever they have tea (which is quite often) I want some too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It was fun living in London in the mid-seventies - so much good TV came out of BBC and ITV.
> 
> Just sayin......


Jealous!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Can you Edit yout post and use the spoiler tags for the bit about Lady B.! Some may nit have seen it which is why I blacked it out in my original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I read about it in the website you posted early in the thread. Haven't looked at it lately but a while back I read about the actress's feelings about the role on that website. There was nothing about this in the show episodes, of course, so it's not a spoiler.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I read about it in the website you posted early in the thread. Haven't looked at it lately but a while back I read about the actress's feelings about the role on that website. There was nothing about this in the show episodes, of course, so it's not a spoiler.


No but I was referring to the part where you mention


Spoiler



that she dies and how!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jealous!


Ditto!

"Upstairs Downstairs" = a big piece of awesome. Loved it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Loved Upstairs Downstairs. . .gotta go and watch the others mentioned on this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just watched the first two episodes of the new version (I watched the original faithfully)... I was impressed. I started to feel the same longing for the series I used to. I'm sad there are only 3... does anyone know if there will be more?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

libbyfh said:


> Just watched the first two episodes of the new version (I watched the original faithfully)... I was impressed. I started to feel the same longing for the series I used to. I'm sad there are only 3... does anyone know if there will be more?


Yes, according to this Up/Down fan site they have ordered six more, though I guess that was a cut back from the expected 12. Appears that though the ratings were good, the reviews were mixed. I liked it but had never seen the original...After I finish, I may watch the new one again... I agree with someone else that stated the last episode was rushed but I am sure they just wanted to leave no loose ends incase it was not renewed.

I just wish that there was some relation between the Bellamy's and this new "Upstairs" family... or did I miss that? I think I read they were not related and it just seems like it would be more fun if they were Elizabeth's Grandchildren or something...?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I loved the original Upstairs Downstairs. And while I enjoyed the new one, it was rushed as others said. Downton Abbey was fabulous and I don't know how I'm going to manage to wait another 9 months or so for the next series. Downton set me off to watch Larkrise to Candleford for Brendan Coyle. If you've seen North and South (the BBC version), you'll recognize him. And, if you haven't seen N&S, do it! If you loved P&P, you should love N&S.

I just started watching Poldark the other night Netflix streaming. Enjoying it so far.

Cranford is in my queue. Looking forward to it.

I enjoyed the recent South Riding, but it too was rushed.

Persuasion, Wives & Daughters and lesser-known The Way We Live Now are also favorites.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

An on the lighter side, Fawlty Towers (John Cleese) and The Fall and Rise of Reggie Perrin (Leonard Rossiter).


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

My Favorites were

The Jewel in the Crown
Danger UXB
A Town Like Alice
Disraeli
I, Claudius
Flickers
The Citadel
To Serve Them All My Days
The Six Wives of Henry VIII

Those are the ones that come to mind, anyway. 

I also loved Flambards, but I don't think that was a Masterpiece Theater presentation, although I did see it on PBS. And there was a short series of E.M. Hornung's Raffles stories.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh yes, the Flambards!

I also loved the Cazalets. Another oldie is the sadly unfinished Enemy at the Door series.

And one of my all-time favorite series ever - Foyle's War.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> My Favorites were
> 
> The Jewel in the Crown
> Danger UXB
> ...


I have both I, Claudius and the Six Wives of Henry VIII on DVD.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have both I, Claudius and the Six Wives of Henry VIII on DVD.


Start makin' the popcorn, I'll be right over ...

And I'll bring my Jewel in the Crown DVDs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> Start makin' the popcorn, I'll be right over ...
> 
> And I'll bring my Jewel in the Crown DVDs.


Great. Haven't seen Jewel in the Crown.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just updated my Q with some of these suggestions. Thanks so much! Oh and I think I am developing an English accent! 

1.5 seasons of Up/Down to go!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

ok.. .here's how old I am... I watched the original FORSYTE SAGA religiously. Then read the books. I remember them well....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

libbyfh said:


> ok.. .here's how old I am... I watched the original FORSYTE SAGA religiously. Then read the books. I remember them well....


Did you ever watch the more recent version. I really loved it!

I just finished the 4th of Up/Down and now have just one season left! I may cry through the whole final show just because there will be no more. I did that with "Freaks & Geeks"!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Did you ever watch the more recent version. I really loved it!
> 
> I just finished the 4th of Up/Down and now have just one season left! I may cry through the whole final show just because there will be no more. I did that with "Freaks & Geeks"!


The ending of U/D was very upsetting. The kind of ending where you sit there and say what just happened?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG! I have spent all day watching the final season! I still have 4 more left, it was 16 rather than the usual 13. I am so sad to see these characters go! I can't stand it. I am also realizing that only 10 years at most would have past in time from where the new series picked up? Yet that does not seem at all right since Rose aka Jean Marsh actually aged over 35 years... I think I will have to watch that first episode of the revival again to see what they did to tie them together. I feel like the downstairs looked too different for one and that they did not capture the family feeling with the servants the original had...

Anyway, I want to watch 1 or 2 more before I call it night.... !


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been meaning to watch U/D, but I haven't ever been able to get around to it.

Well, other than 



 classic version, of course.

Also, a plug for Gosford Park if you've not already seen it. Fantastic film.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So funny, love that link! I loved Gosford Park and may now want to watch it again...

Just finished... whew! I am going to miss these characters. Still have the last documentary bit to watch and then it's on to True Blood!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> So funny, love that link! I loved Gosford Park and may now want to watch it again...
> 
> Just finished... whew! I am going to miss these characters. Still have the last documentary bit to watch and then it's on to True Blood!


What did you think of


Spoiler



what happened to Hudson and Mrs. Bridges?


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> Also, a plug for Gosford Park if you've not already seen it. Fantastic film.


I love Gosford Park! I'll have to hunt out my DVD and watch it again.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What did you think of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was very happy


Spoiler



for them! I think they loved each other in a non-traditional way, as friends and married for pure companionship and esp for that day, probably not uncommon. In the "making of" doc, they actually planned to do a spin off show about them running a boarding house at the shore, with Ruby. Sadly, Angela Baddeley (Mrs. Bridges) died before they went into production. I would have loved to see that show! Honestly I thought the ending was very good, I was shocked by James's suicide but I thought it fit his character.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What did you think of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


By the way, what did you think of it? It sounds like you were not too keen on the match up?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> By the way, what did you think of it? It sounds like you were not too keen on the match up?


It seems reasonable that it might happen. They were close to each other because of their position in the household and they'd worked together for many years. It wasn't the match up itself that bothered me. It's what happened to Mrs. Bridges that led up to Hudson making the offer.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> Also, a plug for Gosford Park if you've not already seen it. Fantastic film.


Gotta agree here. I'd have preferred a more happily ever after ending but I won't go into detail since I can't figure out how to do the spoiler strike-through thing. 

Also, I just watched the first three episodes of House of Eliot last night and enjoyed them. I queued the next disk on Netflix.

Oh, and I watched the first episode of Inspector Murdoch recently. It was totally my cup of tea and I'm eagerly awaiting the second disk from Netflix.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It seems reasonable that it might happen. They were close to each other because of their position in the household and they'd worked together for many years. It wasn't the match up itself that bothered me. It's what happened to Mrs. Bridges that led up to Hudson making the offer.


Oh, you mean the show where she


Spoiler



stole the baby?


 Yeah, I thought that was one of the weakest episodes... but even without it, I could still have seen them ending it that way. I would love to have seen the spin off, so sad she died and it was never done. They were my two favorite characters. I was not that fond of Ruby though, I thought the actress tended to over do it, to the point of being clownish.



> Also, I just watched the first three episodes of House of Eliot last night and enjoyed them. I queued the next disk on Netflix.


I just adored that show! It was also conceived by Jean Marsh, she must be making a nice bundle between Up/Down and that one. I really hope she had good lawyers!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have _I, Claudius_ on DVD and have watched the entire series several times and, of course, I have read the novel at least half-a-dozen times. One of my all time favorites. Other than that, I tend toward the less anglophile ones such as _Rebus_ although I very much enjoyed _Foyle's War_.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I have _I, Claudius_ on DVD and have watched the entire series several times and, of course, I have read the novel at least half-a-dozen times. One of my all time favorites. Other than that, I tend toward the less anglophile ones such as _Rebus_ although I very much enjoyed _Foyle's War_.


My parents like _Foyle's War_ but I haven't tried it yet. I remember seeing snatches of _I, Claudius_ as a kid when my parents would watch it. They must have good taste.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

By the way, this isn't a series but I wanna add the movie _The Woman In White_ to the list. It's a little predictable but worth watching if you enjoy British period movies.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Dara England said:


> My parents like _Foyle's War_ but I haven't tried it yet. I remember seeing snatches of _I, Claudius_ as a kid when my parents would watch it. They must have good taste.


There are things they did wrong in _Foyle's War_ such as Foyle visiting a RAF base which was simply not what would have happened, but mostly it is great for accurate an accurate WWII setting. I re-watched it when I was thinking of writing a WWII novel in addition to a lot of reading.

I would place _I, Claudius_ on my list of the top 100 novels ever written and they did a fantastic job on the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> There are things they did wrong in _Foyle's War_ such as Foyle visiting a RAF base which was simply not what would have happened, but mostly it is great for accurate an accurate WWII setting. I re-watched it when I was thinking of writing a WWII novel in addition to a lot of reading.
> 
> I would place _I, Claudius_ on my list of the top 100 novels ever written so and they did a fantastic job on the series.


I haven't watched it in a couple of years, but one of these days, we'll have to get into a discussion of Livia.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I haven't watched it in a couple of years, but one of these days, we'll have to get into a discussion of Livia.


Fascinating woman.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am just finishing up the spin off series of Upstairs Downstairs called Thomas & Sarah based on the characters created early in the show by John Alderton and real life spouse, Pauline Collins. Very different from the series, esp since each story has them on a new adventure with little connection to the previous storyline... but I love these characters and have a retro crush on Thomas... 

I bought the series cause it was "unavailable" on Netflix. It is pretty cheap, just 8 bucks on Amazon... If you loved Up/Down and never saw this, I highly recommend it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think anyone has mentioned _Fortunes of War_ from 1987. It's about 6 hours long and is wonderful. It stars Kenneth Brannagh and Emma Thompson when they were a couple. 
I have it in the old VHS but it's a good price on DVD.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned _Fortunes of War_ from 1987. It's about 6 hours long and is wonderful. It stars Kenneth Brannagh and Emma Thompson when they were a couple.
> I have it in the old VHS but it's a good price on DVD.


Oh, I love Emma Thompson. I will add it to my list!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm resurrecting this old thread because I've discovered a couple new period series to add to the list:

The Murdoch Mysteries - There were only three episodes made of this version but they're very interesting and star Keeley Hawes (from the new Upstairs, Downstairs). Also they're available on Netflix.

http://www.amazon.com/Murdoch-Mysteries-Movie-Collection/dp/B001FBPSW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310869942&sr=8-1

Bramwell - A series about a female doctor trying to set up her own practice in 19th century England. There are a lot of episodes (I haven't got through them all yet) and they're available on Netflix instant streaming. Very interesting so far.

http://www.amazon.com/Bramwell-Complete-Season-Jemma-Redgrave/dp/B0009NZ76U/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1310869986&sr=1-1


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I was really enjoying Bramwell until it started to get a little soapy. Overall, it was fun. I enjoyed the supporting characters more than the lead. But, and this must be said, DO NOT watch series 4. Just walk away. Ignorance is bliss. I've never seen a series implode like Bramwell did in 4. It's a blight on civilization and will taint all that came before.

Don't. Watch. It.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> But, and this must be said, DO NOT watch series 4. Just walk away. Ignorance is bliss. I've never seen a series implode like Bramwell did in 4. It's a blight on civilization and will taint all that came before.
> 
> Don't. Watch. It.


You do realize that now I'll _have_ to watch it, don't you?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dara England said:


> You do realize that now I'll _have_ to watch it, don't you?


LOL. I do. I received the same warning I gave you and didn't listen.

Please come back and share your post-viewing thoughts!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> Please come back and share your post-viewing thoughts!


Oh, I will. If curiosity doesn't kill the cat. 

By the way, I have a new movie to add to the list:

The Secret Life of Mrs. Beeton - I watched this last night (thank you Netflix) and it was pretty good, although sad. 
http://www.amazon.com/Masterpiece-Theatre-Secret-Life-Beeton/dp/B000PFUA7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310949772&sr=8-1


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> I was really enjoying Bramwell until it started to get a little soapy. Overall, it was fun. I enjoyed the supporting characters more than the lead. But, and this must be said, DO NOT watch series 4. Just walk away. Ignorance is bliss. I've never seen a series implode like Bramwell did in 4. It's a blight on civilization and will taint all that came before.
> 
> Don't. Watch. It.


Oh. My. Gosh. I've just started season 4 and I'm seriously unhappy with whoever wrote it. I mean, I didn't enjoy season 3 as much as the previous seasons but I still found the MC mostly sympathetic. Until season 4. Now I hardly recognize Eleanor as the same character.

It's like they got all new writers or something. And what's up with the changed filming style? The other seasons were all well filmed but this season the lighting is terrible, the sets are different, the camera is shakey, just...not good. I also don't like the new music and beginning. And the way they cut out half the old characters with no explanation as to where they went. They just replaced them with new people and didn't drop a word of explanation anywhere to say what happened to them. But in a way that's lucky because the characters they kept have started acting so out of character it's painful to watch them.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, Dara. Exactly. Now you see what I was talking about. It's hard to imagine how bad it is, but once you experience it, you realize it's beyond awful. And just bizarre. What the heck were they thinking?

The only good thing about season 4 is that it's mercifully short.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like they only made two episodes that season, thank goodness.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently started watching George Gently on Netflix Watch Instantly. It's a detective series set in 1964. 

The 1960s are a period, aren't they?


----------

